# Ireland mega meet 2015



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, well, well who wants to be the next to have their name on the forum open trophy??





Currently residing in Yorkshire with young Wesley after last years fantastic effort who is going to step up and wrestle that trophy off him? 

After a roller coaster ride of a trip in putting something together for 2015 ive finally managed to put something together that should hopefully suit most people. Ive tried to please as many people as possible with this but its not possible to please everybody (ask my missus  ).

Initially i was looking at Northern Ireland but after many enquiries and many dead ends the focus shifted down to the Republic after not really getting anything together that was feasible for NI. That might be a trip for shoulder season 2016 or something like that.

I had much more joy with courses around Dublin and i was suprised actually how many nice courses there are in that area having not really looked before. I got plenty of decent offers and then i took that to a few golf package companies to see what they could offer and they got even better deals with extras thrown in.

This is the trip ive got pencilled in :-

Saturday 13th June -- 1 night b&b at Druids Glen playing 1 round on both courses (Druids glen, Druids heath)
Sunday 14th June -- 1 Night b&b at Carton house unlimited golf on Montgomerie & O'Meara courses
Monday 15th June -- 1 night b&b at K Club playing 1 round on both courses (Smurfit & Palmer)
Complimentary buggies, range balls and pint of Guinness at K club. 

Rough guide to golf below :-

Sat PM Druids glen

Sun AM Druids glen
Sun PM Carton house

Mon AM Carton house
Mon PM K Club (buggies)

Tue AM K club (buggies)

So thats 6 rounds of golf (more if you want to play longer at Carton house) your accomodation and all breakfasts.

Price we are currently on is Â£343 per person. Im confident i can make a dent in that price further also once we get numbers together. The package can be secured with Â£30 deposit per person and then balance is only due 1 month before so i will do staggered payments again like last year for those that want it etc.

We are looking at running a minibus from the north west in terms of travelling over but there is plenty options to go with depending on where you are based etc. 

I have slightly cut down the trip after last year to make it more managable for people and also this only requires 2 days off work etc and is only 3 nights.

Can people please declare their interest. Everybody is welcome to come along and enjoy the trip. Last years was fantastic and i think this one could top it if we can get a big group also stopping together.

Any questions also just fire away.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2014)

You're organising a trip to Ireland and not a single links course on the itinery?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

drive4show said:



			You're organising a trip to Ireland and not a single links course on the itinery?  

Click to expand...

Ireland has a boatload of lovely Parkland courses as well as links.

Nice to have a change and i thought the K club would be a fitting finale to the trip with a Ryder cup history. :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 24, 2014)

Pure class courses mate ,IMO ul find the headline courses at Carton & K club ( are very good) but are actually outshone by their "lesser" courses and all courses are superb, thats a great line up ...

I will join ya for some of the golf at least depending on family holidays etc .. if thats suits at the time numbers wise , either way il meet up with ye for a slobber & maybe caddy  at the K Club as its 30min up the road from me


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Pure class courses mate ,IMO ul find the headline courses at Carton & K club ( are very good) but are actually outshone by their "lesser" courses and all courses are superb, thats a great line up ...

I will join ya for some of the golf at least depending on family holidays etc .. if thats suits at the time numbers wise , either way il meet up with ye for a slobber & maybe caddy  at the K Club as its 30min up the road from me
		
Click to expand...

Bill thats fine mate. Im going to try and get some deals sorted for any of the irish contingent for just a green fee here and there when needed a bit closer to the time as well. More the merrier :thup:

Be nice to meet you and a few of the Irish forummers as well if they are available around that time


----------



## chellie (Sep 24, 2014)

Me and Simon are interested


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 24, 2014)

drive4show said:



			You're organising a trip to Ireland and not a single links course on the itinery?  

Click to expand...

I was waiting for someone to make that comment, I had put patricks down but you clearly beat him to it

We did a Scotland trip with a load of links courses so it's nice to have a change and play some decent parkland courses at good prices. we had to work out where the nearest karaoke bars and revolving dance floors are for the north west massive and that's more of a priority than heathland parkland or links.

You can eat humble pie when we announce April 2016 forum meet :ears:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 24, 2014)

Would love to go but sadly can't justify the cost.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You can eat humble pie when we announce April 2016 forum meet :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Glyn....if it involves links courses I'll be there mate  


ps......what are these 'good' parkland course things people keep referring to??  Didn't know such a thing existed


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 24, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Bill thats fine mate. Im going to try and get some deals sorted for any of the irish contingent for just a green fee here and there when needed a bit closer to the time as well. More the merrier :thup:

Be nice to meet you and a few of the Irish forummers as well if they are available around that time 

Click to expand...

Happy Days mate all good so, will chat to ya closer the time, Played them all except Druids Heath, love all the courses .. great choice ,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			either way il meet up with ye for a slobber & maybe caddy  at the K Club as its 30min up the road from me
		
Click to expand...

Right Bill, I'm staying at yours to save me self a few bob.

Runny eggs, please.

1st topic of conversation: Great derby games of the 80's.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right Bill, I'm staying at yours to save me self a few bob.

Runny eggs, please.

1st topic of conversation: Great derby games of the 80's. 

Click to expand...

You saying my house is cheap mate ??? well i never ...............


Runny Eggs? ,good luck with that . they be thrown at ya in my place  ha


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I was waiting for someone to make that comment, I had put patricks down but you clearly beat him to it

We did a Scotland trip with a load of links courses so it's nice to have a change and play some decent parkland courses at good prices. we had to work out where the nearest karaoke bars and revolving dance floors are for the north west massive and that's more of a priority than heathland parkland or links.

You can eat humble pie when we announce April 2016 forum meet :ears:
		
Click to expand...

so a load of guys who are members at Parkland courses all go on a trip to Ireland, home to some fantastic links courses to play parkland for a change?

:smirk:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 25, 2014)

Good work Scott and the courses look great. Links are just so last season! I'll  just see how the land lies at home, should be OK though :cheers:


----------



## chellie (Sep 25, 2014)

Perhaps those posting sarky comments could organise the trip


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			so a load of guys who are members at Parkland courses all go on a trip to Ireland, home to some fantastic links courses to play parkland for a change?

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

This is a multi cultural golf forum with people from all types of backgrounds and courses. Variety is the spice of life.

P.S Its not just *guys* playing as well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 25, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			so a load of guys who are members at Parkland courses all go on a trip to Ireland, home to some fantastic links courses to play parkland for a change?

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I will think you will find Woodhall is heathland  Bolton is Moorland  :ears:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 25, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			so a load of guys who are members at Parkland courses all go on a trip to Ireland, home to some fantastic links courses to play parkland for a change?

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will think you will find Woodhall is heathland  Bolton is Moorland  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Aye, most up us play up int' th'ills in these parts.  A bit of Easy Walking Parkland makes a nice change (Flatcap smiley)


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 25, 2014)

I would have been all over this like a rash after playing in the Irish Craic this year but the GF wants a holiday next year so I have to bow to thumb pressure 

cracking deal and courses look great :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I would have been all over this like a rash after playing in the Irish Craic this year but the GF wants a holiday next year so I have to bow to thumb pressure 

cracking deal and courses look great :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dublin is a very romantic city


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			You saying my house is cheap mate ??? well i never ...............


Runny Eggs? ,good luck with that . they be thrown at ya in my place  ha
		
Click to expand...

Ok, white pudding then.

Would be good if a load of the Irish lads can join us, even if only for the weekend games. Who knows, if the numbers were similar, a challenge may be offered, forsooth.....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 25, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			so a load of guys who are members at Parkland courses all go on a trip to Ireland, home to some fantastic links courses to play parkland for a change?

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I think it possible to enjoy visiting good parkland courses even if you're a member at a parkland course. I presume you're not suggesting that links members shouldn't visit other links courses?

I played the Kings at Gleneagles recently and loved it, despite playing most of my golf on a parkland course.

Anyway, Scott - I'm a maybe for this. It sounds great but I need to work out next year's golf fixtures / available holidays! etc.


----------



## matt71 (Sep 25, 2014)

whats the format for this? Stableford of full handicap and are hackers like me able to play the Kclub due to my high handicap level?


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, white pudding then.

Would be good if a load of the Irish lads can join us, even if only for the weekend games. Who knows, if the numbers were similar, a challenge may be offered, forsooth.....

Click to expand...

Easy know you havent met SOME of us ha ha 

P.s myself totally EXcluded but  dont challenge the boys to drinks challenges , esp Guinness.  some thirsty men 


Looking forward to it now


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 25, 2014)

matt71 said:



			whats the format for this? Stableford of full handicap and are hackers like me able to play the Kclub due to my high handicap level?
		
Click to expand...

We play societies and corporate days there so cant see why not mate , never heard anyone been asked , my mate at the Audi day , there was 21 or 22 H'cap anyhow


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2014)

matt71 said:



			whats the format for this? Stableford of full handicap and are hackers like me able to play the Kclub due to my high handicap level?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about playing ability. There is all sorts of handicap levels usually getting involved and there is no handicap discrimination at all. 

Format hasn't been decided but I think last year it was Stableford.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2014)

chellie said:



			Perhaps those posting sarky comments could organise the trip

Click to expand...

I wouldn't say any of the comments are sarky. I just think it's a missed opportunity to play some outstanding courses. Why not look at a mixture of links/parkland?


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 25, 2014)

Great deal you have there lads I'm sure you'll enjoy Dublin a fantastic place for a few days. If it was me id have thrown in the Island or the European Links courses, we played a few parkland courses last year and weren't used to it as we normally play links, but variety is the spice of life .


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 25, 2014)

Coolio,

Unfortunately I won't  make this trip as it clashes with  our holiday.

If it's anything like this year's trip it'll be a rasper.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm a defo for this....... but, 2 rounds a day for 3 days, plus all the incidental entertainment with these guys, is just about possible on more sheltered Parkland settings.......   3 tough Links days would be murderous.....  we play all weather & some of the guys, apparently,  dance & sing each night....  haven't seen it yet but I just think it may happen very soon at H4H....  hope I can stay awake. 
Robin, that is not an excuse to keep turning me over  :rofl:


----------



## masterosouffle (Sep 25, 2014)

Two of us interested here!
Sounds awesome


----------



## matt71 (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe me and our kid ( plus maybe one more) but will
know
more in the next few days! A couple of questions I you don't mind answering?

what is the ferry cost likely to be
what about transport getting around? You did mention a mini bus for us north west crowd !
I might be being a bit thick but are the digs in the same place etc?


----------



## matt71 (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh forgot to say thanks for all the hard work planning for this


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Maybe me and our kid ( plus maybe one more) but will
know
more in the next few days! A couple of questions I you don't mind answering?

what is the ferry cost likely to be
what about transport getting around? You did mention a mini bus for us north west crowd !
I might be being a bit thick but are the digs in the same place etc?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Matt, more the merrier! :thup:

We are looking into a minibus from the north west if the numbers suit etc. We will be able shed more light on that as we get a list of interested people going etc.

Ferry if you budget 45 quid each i reckon you will be ok.

Digs are the hotel complex at each course yes.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2014)

masterosouffle said:



			Two of us interested here!
Sounds awesome 

Click to expand...

Great stuff! Good to see more people getting stuck in!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 26, 2014)

Me and the reigning champ are probables for this.  You will be glad to know he has come down 10 shots now.  Looks like another good weekends worth of golf.


----------



## malek988 (Sep 29, 2014)

im interested, but will wait to see if there is going to be an ICC 2015, and how the dates work.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 29, 2014)

Aye - I'm in.


----------



## the hammer (Sep 29, 2014)

:d

corner of the car park, no prob.


----------



## Loz1607 (Sep 30, 2014)

Did a similar trip for my 30th in 2005

playes and stayed at Druids (amazing). Went in the monty cousre at carton house, rathsallagh and portmarnock hotel course.  A great week of golf. 

Those that think it's all too parklandy, Druids glen and monty at carton house aren't traditional parkland courses, more like inland links and very tough with deep fairway bunkers right in the landing zones!  

I could be interested as it's my 40th next year! Did I miss what month it is likely to be?


----------



## Loz1607 (Sep 30, 2014)

Seen the dates now!

a month early 40th celebration for me then!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 2, 2014)

Running list Interested/confirmed

1.Birchy
2.Lincoln quaker
3.Chellie
4.Chellie +1
5.Liverbirdie
6.Qwerty
7.Junior
8.Fairway dodger
9.Matt71
10.Matt71+1
11.2blue
12.Masterofshuffle
13.Masterofshuffle +1
14.Chiefio
15.Wes (Champ)
16.Malek988
17.Odvan
18.The hammer
19.Loz1607
20.Huds1475
21.Valentino
22.Lanark golfer
23.Fourdoors
24.Fourdoors +1

Keep them coming people. This will be a cracking trip :whoo:


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 2, 2014)

You're gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## Birchy (Oct 2, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			You're gonna need a bigger boat 

Click to expand...

Bigger the better mate :whoo:


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 2, 2014)

Speak to you at Wallasey


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2014)

Add me as a possible coolio, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Add me as a possible coolio, I'm definitely interested.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not booking you a room this time...


----------



## the hammer (Oct 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Running list Interested/confirmed

1.Birchy
2.Lincoln quaker
3.Chellie
4.Chellie +1
5.Liverbirdie
6.Qwerty
7.Junior
8.Fairway dodger
9.Matt71
10.Matt71+1
11.2blue
12.Masterofshuffle
13.Masterofshuffle +1
14.Chiefio
15.Wes (Champ)
16.Malek988
17.Odvan
18.The hammer
19.Loz1607
20.Huds1475
21.Valentino
22.Lanark golfer
23.Fourdoors
24.Fourdoors +1

Keep them coming people. This will be a cracking trip :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

don't put me down for accommodation, I wasn't joking, Me , HID, 2 black Labs(if they can go on ferry)     #pikeystyle.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'm not booking you a room this time...

Click to expand...

Haha I was concerned with you losing more money rather than me having to pay an extra Â£80 honestly!!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha I was concerned with you losing more money rather than me having to pay an extra Â£80 honestly!!
		
Click to expand...

Aye righto. I was genuinely touched that you were enquiring after my health, until I realized you just wanted my room. Heartless cad.


----------



## Toad (Oct 2, 2014)

Scott I'm a possible and may have a +1.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 2, 2014)

Only a maybe for me just now Birchy boy, will keep my eye on it.


----------



## MGL (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds great.

Could you put me +1 down please?

When do you need deposits?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 3, 2014)

MGL said:



			Sounds great.

Could you put me +1 down please?

When do you need deposits?
		
Click to expand...

No problem :thup:

I think we only need a minimal deposit to secure the booking so im going to let this run for another week or so then start collecting a small deposit to secure places etc.

Now I know it looks like there will be a decent number travelling I can go back to them and try and shave a few extra quid off


----------



## Birchy (Oct 3, 2014)

Running list Interested/confirmed

 1.Birchy
 2.Lincoln quaker
 3.Chellie
 4.Chellie +1
 5.Liverbirdie
 6.Qwerty
 7.Junior
 8.Fairway dodger
 9.Matt71
 10.Matt71+1
 11.2blue
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 14.Chiefio
 15.Wes (Champ)
 16.Malek988
 17.Odvan
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 21.Valentino
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
25.Toad
26.Toad +1
27.StuartC
28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
29.MGL
30.MGL +1
31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed)


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2014)

Following with great interest :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 3, 2014)

Running list Interested/confirmed

 1.Birchy
 2.Lincoln quaker
 3.Chellie
 4.Chellie +1
 5.Liverbirdie
 6.Qwerty
 7.Junior
 8.Fairway dodger
 9.Matt71
 10.Matt71+1
 11.2blue
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 14.Chiefio
 15.Wes (Champ)
 16.Malek988
 17.Odvan
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 21.Valentino
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.MGL
 30.MGL +1
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
32.Fish
33.Scouser


----------



## cookelad (Oct 3, 2014)

Will be having a conversation with my Spain/Portugal organisers next week to see what's going on next year after the drop in numbers this year, if that's not happening I'll be a definite for this!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2014)

Is the accommodation based on sharing or a room each, Scott?

At this rate they'll have to build a new wing.:thup:

If not Odvan or LQ - Hiya!!!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is the accommodation based on sharing or a room each, Scott?

At this rate they'll have to build a new wing.:thup:

If not Odvan or LQ - Hiya!!!!!!!!!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Whoever is unlucky enough to be sharing with daddy pig you have my sympathy and make sure you bring some ear defenders for the snoring!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 3, 2014)

I am interested mate, just depends on work and other holidays.
I'll confirm deffo at Wallasey.
Great job again on putting this together :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Oct 3, 2014)

Put me down as maybe confirm after weekend 

What's crack with bus is there a max amount on this?


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll throw my hat in the ring as a maybe/probable if that's ok mate


----------



## 2blue (Oct 3, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Put me down as maybe confirm after weekend 

What's crack with bus is there a max amount on this?
		
Click to expand...

Gonna need more than one bus by the looks of it.....  from what i can see, 4 in a car from Holy head is going to be Â£100 each, return, on cheapest crossing times....  still pretty good


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2014)

2blue said:



			Gonna need more than one bus by the looks of it.....  from what i can see, 4 in a car from Holy head is going to be Â£100 each, return, on cheapest crossing times....  still pretty good
		
Click to expand...

each per person or car with 4 people in it?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			each per person or car with 4 people in it?
		
Click to expand...

It was Â£100 each person... price I got was for Oct as next years prices are not out yet....  well I couldn't find any


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2014)

2blue said:



			It was Â£100 each person... price I got was for Oct as next years prices are not out yet....  well I couldn't find any 

Click to expand...

I have, Stena would be around Â£414 in a car with 4 sharing to Dun Laoghaire which is only 30 minutes drive to Druids Glen, I've got it down to Â£358 with Irish Ferries but their times are not as flexible as Stena, going out isn't an issue with both but the prices jump when returning at a sensible time rather than midnight!

Still working on it......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Whoever is unlucky enough to be sharing with daddy pig you have my sympathy and make sure you bring some ear defenders for the snoring!!
		
Click to expand...

At least I brought toothpaste, you skank!

Put me down for the charrer, Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2014)

Running list Interested/confirmed

1.Birchy
 2.Lincoln quaker
 3.Chellie
 4.Chellie +1
 5.Liverbirdie
 6.Qwerty
 7.Junior
 8.Fairway dodger
 9.Matt71
 10.Matt71+1
 11.2blue
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 14.Chiefio
 15.Wes (Champ)
 16.Malek988
 17.Odvan
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 21.Valentino
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.MGL
 30.MGL +1
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
32.Fish
 33.Scouser
34.Cookelad
35.Gregbwfc
36.Wayman
37.Davemc1


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2014)

The way things are going we might have to look at Ferry hire lol 

Accommodation will be 2 sharing per room etc.

The minibus was a 17 seater as we thought that would be way enough but we will look into other options if there is more wanting to come through the north west etc.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2014)

******UPDATE******

We have spoken with the sales manager about this and called in a favour so we will be getting the best price possible back on Monday from them.

In light of this we will need to pay a deposit to secure the booking pretty soon. After that we have until 1 month before travel to pay the balance.

Im therefore going to collect a Â£30 deposit per person to secure your place. We have currently got around 28 places but this is extendable providing the venue can cope with the number.

*Please contact me asap with your deposit if you want to secure a place.*


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2014)

Cheers Ian for the deposit!!!

*Birchy PAID
Scouser PAID*


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 4, 2014)

hi guys,dont know if it would work for you but 12 members from a local soc.did a trip last year and hired a mini bus to carry the clubs and cases and they paid as a walk on passenger,think it was loads cheaper than paying on the mini bus,same could go if you flew from LIVERPOOL .


----------



## Scouser (Oct 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Cheers Ian for the deposit!!!

*Birchy PAID
Scouser PAID*

Click to expand...

You told me I was first to pay.... So y is your name first??!!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2014)

Scouser said:



			You told me I was first to pay.... So y is your name first??!!
		
Click to expand...

It's in IQ order.. And Coolio is just into double figures....


----------



## Scouser (Oct 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It's in IQ order.. And Coolio is just into double figures.... 

Click to expand...

You won't be making the list then :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2014)

Scouser said:



			You won't be making the list then :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Coolio's calculator doesn't go high enough...


----------



## Wayman (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry lads can't make this trip


----------



## Scouser (Oct 5, 2014)

Birchy look out for another 30 I have a plus 1


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Birchy look out for another 30 I have a plus 1

Click to expand...

Great stuff mate, thought you had made a mistake got leathered and sent me another 30 by accident


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			hi guys,dont know if it would work for you but 12 members from a local soc.did a trip last year and hired a mini bus to carry the clubs and cases and they paid as a walk on passenger,think it was loads cheaper than paying on the mini bus,same could go if you flew from LIVERPOOL .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up fella, we have been looking into a few options like that :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2014)

Running list Interested/confirmed

* 1.Birchy PAID Â£30*
*2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30*
 3.Chellie
 4.Chellie +1
 5.Liverbirdie
 6.Qwerty
 7.Junior
 8.Fairway dodger
 9.Matt71
 10.Matt71+1
 11.2blue
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 14.Chiefio
 15.Wes (Champ)
 16.Malek988
 17.Odvan
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 21.Valentino
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.MGL
 30.MGL +1
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
32.Fish
*33.Scouser PAID Â£30*
 34.Cookelad
 35.Gregbwfc
*36.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30*
 37.Davemc1 

******UPDATE******

We have spoken with the sales manager about this and called in a favour so we will be getting the best price possible back on Monday from them.

In light of this we will need to pay a deposit to secure the booking pretty soon. After that we have until 1 month before travel to pay the balance.

Im therefore going to collect a Â£30 deposit per person to secure your place. We have currently got around 28 places but this is extendable providing the venue can cope with the number.

*Please contact me asap with your deposit if you want to secure a place. *


----------



## Scouser (Oct 5, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Great stuff mate, thought you had made a mistake got leathered and sent me another 30 by accident 

Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## Odvan (Oct 5, 2014)

Paid, luv.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Paid, luv.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers sweetcheeks


----------



## 2blue (Oct 5, 2014)

Â£30 is winging its way across the Pennines today  :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2014)

2blue said:



			Â£30 is winging its way across the Pennines today  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£30
2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30*
 3.Chellie
 4.Chellie +1
 5.Liverbirdie
 6.Qwerty
 7.Junior
 8.Fairway dodger
 9.Matt71
 10.Matt71+1
* 11.2blue PAID Â£30*
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 14.Chiefio
 15.Wes (Champ)
 16.Malek988
* 17.Odvan PAID Â£30*
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 21.Valentino
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.Davemc1 
 30.Gregbwfc
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
32.Fish
*33.Scouser PAID Â£30*
 34.Cookelad
*35.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30*
 36.

******UPDATE******

 We have spoken with the sales manager about this and called in a favour so we will be getting the best price possible back on Monday from them.

 In light of this we will need to pay a deposit to secure the booking pretty soon. After that we have until 1 month before travel to pay the balance.

 Im therefore going to collect a Â£30 deposit per person to secure your place. We have currently got around 28 places but this is extendable providing the venue can cope with the number.

* Please contact me asap with your deposit if you want to secure a place. *


----------



## MGL (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm now out I'm afraid - just found out I have a wedding that I've got to go to. Shame.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

MGL said:



			I'm now out I'm afraid - just found out I have a wedding that I've got to go to. Shame.
		
Click to expand...

No problem fella.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll take a step back from this Birchy, don't know if I can make it so won't send a deposit.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 6, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I'll take a step back from this Birchy, don't know if I can make it so won't send a deposit.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise for me, Scott, sorry but can't commit at this stage.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

It doesn't matter what angle I have looked into, it almost comes back to the same figures with only a slight variable, they (ferry companies) have this pretty well sewn up. 

If I take my car and 3 passengers its circa Â£410. for the ferry at the ideal times, around Â£100 in fuel = Â£127.50ea plus the overall golf & accommodation (Â£343.) adds up to Â£470.pp.

If I hire a 17 seater mini-bus (Â£440.)and take 8 passengers leaving room for clubs, trolleys, bags etc the ferry is Â£770. plus Â£150 fuel max = Â£151.11 plus the overall golf & accommodation (Â£343.) = Â£494.11pp.

I've looked at walk-ons and it doesn't work out, it costs nearly as much for 1 person in a car, van or mini-bus as it does if its fully loaded, the variables are minimal! I think they've covered these angles and there are few if any loopholes!

So, I'm happy to drive either my car or mini-bus and my route will be from Coventry heading North initially up the M6 Toll and then further up the M6 to J20 joining the M56 to the A494 Bypass then joining the A55 into Holyhead.

The times I would personally go for on the ferry are; Sat 13th 08.55 arriving 12.10, Druids Glen is 30 minutes down the road. Return (14th) would be 15.10 arriving Holyhead 18.40hrs.  

Dependent on those wishing to be picked up en-route or travel to mine from the Midlands area or come up from the south will depend on the vehicle I choose, car will be circa Â£130pp (4 sharing) and the bus Â£150pp (9 sharing) all inclusive with hopefully a little left over on the last day when I know what the fuel situation would be to get back.

So, the whole trip is circa Â£500 (includes Birchys Â£343.) plus personal spending money, anyone interested in these *travel arrangements* let me know so I can book in advance to get better deals on the vehicle or ferry hopefully.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish we have managed to get a deal with the ferries from a forumer who knows somebody who works there etc.

We just need to get numbers for how many we need then we can work out from there what transport we will need.

We are looking at the possibility of a 17 seater minibus then a separate van taking the clubs if necessary.

Cant give accurate prices until we have numbers but it will be a very good deal.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Fish we have managed to get a deal with the ferries from a forumer who knows somebody who works there etc.

We just need to get numbers for how many we need then we can work out from there what transport we will need.

We are looking at the possibility of a 17 seater minibus then a separate van taking the clubs if necessary.

Cant give accurate prices until we have numbers but it will be a very good deal.
		
Click to expand...

OK, but looking down your list, most if not all the names are from the North or North West of England, I'm just trying to dilute my costs travelling from the Midlands, obviously if we can leave my car and join/meet the bus/bus's if its viable to do it that way that's fine but I'm coming from a complete different direction and ideally need passengers in my initial journey or with this better deal bring more people from down this neck of the woods along.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			OK, but looking down your list, most if not all the names are from the North or North West of England, I'm just trying to dilute my costs travelling from the Midlands, obviously if we can leave my car and join/meet the bus/bus's if its viable to do it that way that's fine but I'm coming from a complete different direction and ideally need passengers in my initial journey or with this better deal bring more people from down this neck of the woods along.
		
Click to expand...

The minibus is likely to originate in Lincoln so we will be sorting something out that might be able to incorporate picking you and others interested up en route etc.

We are getting our final price back this afternoon for the Golf/accom side of things so once that is back we will go from there.

People just need to state when they pay deposit if they are wanting minibus travel to keep costs down or if they are flying/driving for extra comfort etc.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			The minibus is likely to originate in Lincoln so we will be sorting something out that might be able to incorporate picking you and others interested up en route etc.

We are getting our final price back this afternoon for the Golf/accom side of things so once that is back we will go from there.

People just need to state when they pay deposit if they are wanting minibus travel to keep costs down or if they are flying/driving for extra comfort etc.
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, obviously none of this information was previously available, if theirs a bus coming from Lincoln, depending on its route, I'd be interested, obviously once all the costs are available I'll be able to compare :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			Ok thanks, obviously none of this information was previously available, if theirs a bus coming from Lincoln, depending on its route, I'd be interested, obviously once all the costs are available I'll be able to compare :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we were trying to get interested numbers so we could gauge how many and what vehicles we could need first as prices depend on this and didn't want to give any prices in case they go up etc. 

Plus with people coming from all over some may prefer to fly or drive their own cars etc.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yeah we were trying to get interested numbers so we could gauge how many and what vehicles we could need first as prices depend on this and didn't want to give any prices in case they go up etc. 

Plus with people coming from all over some may prefer to fly or drive their own cars etc.
		
Click to expand...

Knowing there's a bus/transport that can originate from a different area/s to the main contingent within that list could atract more people, that's why I was looking at transport myself as everyone in that list is over 100 miles North or East of me!

Look forward to seeing the "package" develop, well done :thup:


----------



## chellie (Oct 6, 2014)

Scott, we've had some bad news re Father-in-Law's health so together with Mother-in-Laws bad health we aren't going to be able to commit this far in advance, sorry.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

chellie said:



			Scott, we've had some bad news re Father-in-Law's health so together with Mother-in-Laws bad health we aren't going to be able to commit this far in advance, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Anne. Hope everything works out ok for you all.

Obviously down the line if things change and you want to come etc just let me know :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy, when do you need the deposit mate ?
I can send it over or give it to you Sunday if you like.
Still not 100% but I should be reet - don't want to miss out it looks superb.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Birchy, when do you need the deposit mate ?
I can send it over or give it to you Sunday if you like.
Still not 100% but I should be reet - don't want to miss out it looks superb.

Click to expand...

Whichever is easiest mate :thup:


----------



## chellie (Oct 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			No problem Anne. Hope everything works out ok for you all.

Obviously down the line if things change and you want to come etc just let me know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Scott.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Whichever is easiest mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate,will sort it.
Room on the jolly boys bus for a not so little 'un ?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers mate,will sort it.
Room on the jolly boys bus for a not so little 'un ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate there should be, double the price if your over 6 foot 7 though


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Scott me Wes and Dave are in for this again.  Are your payment details the same?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Scott me Wes and Dave are in for this again.  Are your payment details the same?
		
Click to expand...

Great work Josh mate, be great to see you all again.

Yes payment details same as usual :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£30
 2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30
 3.Scouser PAID Â£30
 4.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30
 5.Odvan PAID Â£30*
 6.Qwerty
 7.Junior
* 8.Dave (Barnsley) PAID Â£30*
 9.Matt71
 10.Matt71+1
* 11.2blue PAID Â£30*
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
*14.Chiefio PAID Â£30
 15.Wes (Champ) PAID Â£30*
 16.Malek988
 17.Liverbirdie
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 21.Valentino
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.Davemc1 
 30.Gregbwfc
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
 32.Fish
33.Chellie
 34.Cookelad
35.Chellie +1
 36.Fairway dodger

Cheers Josh, Wes & Dave :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yeah mate there should be, *double the price if your over 6 foot 7 though* 

Click to expand...

Is that height or width 

Just sent the deposit mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 3.Scouser PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 4.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 5.Odvan PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 6.2blue PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 7.Chiefio PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 8.Dave (Barnsley) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 9.Wes (Champ) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 10.Gregbwfc PAID Â£30 FUNBUS*
 11.Qwerty
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
14.Junior
 15.Matt71
 16.Matt71+1
 17.Liverbirdie
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 21.Valentino
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.Davemc1 
 30.Malek988
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
 32.Fish
 33.Chellie
 34.Cookelad
 35.Chellie +1
 36.Fairway dodger

Got your deposit Andy :thup:


----------



## matt71 (Oct 7, 2014)

sorry Birchy but unable to attend now as our kid has pulled out! Hope I have not caused any issues with this and don't fancy it on my own


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

matt71 said:



			sorry Birchy but unable to attend now as our kid has pulled out! Hope I have not caused any issues with this and don't fancy it on my own 

Click to expand...

No problem fella :thup:


----------



## bernix (Oct 7, 2014)

distressing i cannot make the trip - would be a nice 50 celebration - but i am going to play the european mixed team bridge championship in norway next year. although our team is to be confirmed i cannot commit to participating before february or march. sign me up for 2016 though


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

bernix said:



			distressing i cannot make the trip - would be a nice 50 celebration - but i am going to play the european mixed team bridge championship in norway next year. although our team is to be confirmed i cannot commit to participating before february or march. sign me up for 2016 though 

Click to expand...

No problem at all Bernard.

If you find in February/March that you can come and want to join the trip just let me know. :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2014)

bernix said:



			distressing i cannot make the trip - would be a nice 50 celebration - but i am going to play the european mixed team bridge championship in norway next year. although our team is to be confirmed i cannot commit to participating before february or march. sign me up for 2016 though 

Click to expand...

Ruddy hell Bernie....... MIXED BRIDGE JUMPING........ at your age......  save yourself a trip, Team Ireland will have that one sorted :ears:
So come with us


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm Sorry Scott but I'll have to give this a miss due to Funds, and Family hols. Also my fees are a tad more expensive with the move etc. :thup:  
I'll be doing any other stuff that we have going next year, opens etc, but something's got to give and unfortunately it's this.  

+ I'm not very good at drinking these days as I've demonstrated a couple of times recently


----------



## Birchy (Oct 15, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I'm Sorry Scott but I'll have to give this a miss due to Funds, and Family hols. Also my fees are a tad more expensive with the move etc. :thup:  
I'll be doing any other stuff that we have going next year, opens etc, but something's got to give and unfortunately it's this.  

+ I'm not very good at drinking these days as I've demonstrated a couple of times recently 

Click to expand...

No problem at all mate. As ive said with others if your situation changes next year and you do want to come etc just let me know :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			No problem at all mate. As ive said with others if your situation changes next year and you do want to come etc just let me know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup:


----------



## the hammer (Oct 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Fish we have managed to get a deal with the ferries from a forumer who knows somebody who works there etc.

We just need to get numbers for how many we need then we can work out from there what transport we will need.

We are looking at the possibility of a 17 seater minibus then a separate van taking the clubs if necessary.

Cant give accurate prices until we have numbers but it will be a very good deal.
		
Click to expand...

Can he get  a price for a van and caravan!!!! starting to make an evening at the mere look cheap!!!

If it helps I could get a heap of stuff in the back of the van.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 15, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Can he get  a price for a van and caravan!!!! starting to make an evening at the mere look cheap!!!

If it helps I could get a heap of stuff in the back of the van.
		
Click to expand...

What, like tarmac and tree cutting equipment?


----------



## Reggie Perrin (Oct 16, 2014)

Following your thread with interest , but I'm amazed at the cost , whilst I agree that you've got some top name courses there are much better courses around at a fraction of the cost . Plus the courses are away from many pubs and restaurants if your planning on having a few jars with the locals..... The atmosphere in the clubhouses wouldn't entice you to have a knees up ..... I would suggest Renting out a van and shipping all the clubs across and then flying into Dublin and make your base somewhere close to the airport and hire a coach to take you to and from golf as all the courses are within a 1 hour drive from the airport . If you need a hand sorting things out on this end or advice on courses and accommodation you can pm me


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 16, 2014)

We had a caravan the other week when we went to Arran great for a golfing trip, sat on the decking after the golfing having a few drinks before we went out at night,much better than some hotels and cheaper.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 16, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Can he get  a price for a van and caravan!!!! starting to make an evening at the mere look cheap!!!

If it helps I could get a heap of stuff in the back of the van.
		
Click to expand...

I will be in touch Greg mate :thup:

That could work out pretty well and theres a good chance we can sort something out.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 16, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			What, like tarmac and tree cutting equipment? 

Click to expand...

Tarmac in the back of a van!!! you read too many papers, so you do.    

haha  hope your well.


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 16, 2014)

Reggie Perrin said:



			Following your thread with interest , but I'm amazed at the cost , whilst I agree that you've got some top name courses there are much better courses around at a fraction of the cost . Plus the courses are away from many pubs and restaurants if your planning on having a few jars with the locals..... The atmosphere in the clubhouses wouldn't entice you to have a knees up ..... I would suggest Renting out a van and shipping all the clubs across and then flying into Dublin and make your base somewhere close to the airport and hire a coach to take you to and from golf as all the courses are within a 1 hour drive from the airport . If you need a hand sorting things out on this end or advice on courses and accommodation you can pm me
		
Click to expand...

or go on a golf trip to northern FRANCE lad at wholesalers we use going on one with his soc. 3 days 5 rounds of golf bed brecky and evening meal,euro tunnel for car and 4 persons in JUNE 2015 Â£255 and discounted wines and beers,make you think.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 16, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			or go on a golf trip to northern FRANCE lad at wholesalers we use going on one with his soc. 3 days 5 rounds of golf bed brecky and evening meal,euro tunnel for car and 4 persons in JUNE 2015 Â£255 and discounted wines and beers,make you think.
		
Click to expand...

That's 2016 sorted :clap:


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 16, 2014)

:smirk:



stevek1969 said:



			We had a caravan the other week when we went to Arran great for a golfing trip, sat on the decking after the golfing having a few drinks before we went out at night,much better than some hotels and cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

4 old pallets on car tyres does not count as decking and on the subject of caravans who said i will not go on a holiday   were i have to sh*t in a cupboard.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 16, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Tarmac in the back of a van!!! you read too many papers, so you do.    

haha  hope your well.
		
Click to expand...

Doing well mate. Not seen you for a while.. Not had chance to do the Hammertime dance for too long.. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 30, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 3.Scouser PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 4.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 5.Odvan PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 6.2blue PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 7.Chiefio PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 8.Dave (Barnsley) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 9.Wes (Champ) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 10.Gregbwfc PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 11.Liverbirdie PAID Â£30 FUNBUS*
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 14.Junior
 15.Matt71
 16.Matt71+1
 17.
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 21.Valentino
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.Davemc1 
 30.Malek988
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
 32.Fish
 33.Chellie
 34.Cookelad
 35.Chellie +1
 36.Fairway dodger

11 Confirmed now. Cheers Peter :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



*1.Birchy PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 3.Scouser PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 4.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 5.Odvan PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 6.2blue PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 7.Chiefio PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 8.Dave (Barnsley) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 9.Wes (Champ) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 10.Gregbwfc PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 11.Liverbirdie PAID Â£30 FUNBUS*
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 14.Junior
 15.Matt71
 16.Matt71+1
 17.
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 21.Valentino
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.Davemc1 
 30.Malek988
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
 32.Fish
 33.Chellie
 34.Cookelad
 35.Chellie +1
 36.Fairway dodger

11 Confirmed now. Cheers Peter :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No probs matey, it had a ref of "Irish classic links", maybe a slip of the pen.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Just to confirm the deposit has now been paid for this mega meet. Anybody wishing to pay me any more money towards their balance of pay their deposit just let me know :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Saturday 13th June -- 1 night b&b at Druids Glen playing 1 round Druids glen
Sunday 14th June -- 1 Night b&b at Carton house 3 rounds golf on Montgomerie & O'Meara courses
Monday 15th June -- 1 night b&b at K Club playing 1 round on both courses (Smurfit & Palmer)
Complimentary buggies, range balls and pint of Guinness at K club. 


Sat PM Druids glen

Sun AM Carton house
Sun PM Carton house

Mon AM Carton house
Mon PM K Club (buggies)

Tue AM K club (buggies)

So thats 6 rounds of golf your accomodation and all breakfasts.

Price we are currently on is Â£343 per person. Im confident i can make a dent in that price further also once we get numbers together. The package can be secured with Â£30 deposit per person and then balance is only due 1 month before so i will do staggered payments again like last year for those that want it etc.

The trip itinerary has also had a slight amendment as well with Druids heath being booked up the day we are there.

We have managed to rejig the trip but also get the price down to Â£330 each :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2014)

Hopefully getting my full balance over to you this week, Scott.:thup:


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2014)

Birchy, it's with regret that i'm going to have to call off on this mainly as I've got too many holidays earmarked for actual holidays.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 11, 2015)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 3.Scouser PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 4.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 5.Odvan PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 6.2blue PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 7.Chiefio PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 8.Dave (Barnsley) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 9.Wes (Champ) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 10.Gregbwfc PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 11.Liverbirdie PAID Â£30 FUNBUS*
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 14.Junior
 15.Matt71
 16.Matt71+1
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.Davemc1 
30.Malek988
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
32.Fish
 33.Chellie
 34.Cookelad
 35.Chellie +1
 36.Fairway dodger

Updated list.

Any more interest let me know!!! :whoo:


----------



## Junior (Jan 11, 2015)

Birchy said:



*1.Birchy PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 3.Scouser PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 4.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 5.Odvan PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 6.2blue PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 7.Chiefio PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 8.Dave (Barnsley) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 9.Wes (Champ) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 10.Gregbwfc PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 11.Liverbirdie PAID Â£30 FUNBUS*
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 14.Junior
 15.Matt71
 16.Matt71+1
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 20.Huds1475
 22.Lanark golfer
 23.Fourdoors
 24.Fourdoors +1
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.Davemc1 
30.Malek988
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
32.Fish
 33.Chellie
 34.Cookelad
 35.Chellie +1
 36.Fairway dodger

Updated list.

Any more interest let me know!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, best scratch me from this. Tbh, I'm going to struggle with the holidays so can't commit ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Birchy

Me, Fourdoors and Fourdoors +1 are out too unfortunately, just got too much other stuff on.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 12, 2015)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 3.Scouser PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 4.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 5.Odvan PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 6.2blue PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 7.Chiefio PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 8.Dave (Barnsley) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 9.Wes (Champ) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 10.Gregbwfc PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 11.Liverbirdie PAID Â£30 FUNBUS*
 12.Masterofshuffle
 13.Masterofshuffle +1
 15.Matt71
 16.Matt71+1
 18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
 25.Toad
 26.Toad +1
 27.StuartC
 28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
 29.Davemc1 
30.Malek988
 31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
32.Fish
 33.Chellie
 34.Cookelad
 35.Chellie +1
 36.Fairway dodger

Updated list.

Any more interest let me know!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2015)

Anymore people on the list any closer to a decision?

Looking to tidy up the list


----------



## chellie (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Scott, we're definately not going to be able to do this. Sorry.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 18, 2015)

chellie said:



			Hi Scott, we're definately not going to be able to do this. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise Anne, keep an eye out for next years :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 18, 2015)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 3.Scouser PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 4.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 5.Odvan PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 6.2blue PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 7.Chiefio PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 8.Dave (Barnsley) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 9.Wes (Champ) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 10.Gregbwfc PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 11.Liverbirdie PAID Â£30 FUNBUS*
12.Masterofsouffle
13.Masterofsouffle +1
15.Matt71
16.Matt71+1
18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
19.Loz1607
25.Toad
26.Toad +1
27.StuartC
28.NWjocko (Pending further developments)
29.Davemc1 
30.Malek988
31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
32.Fish
34.Cookelad
36.Fairway dodger

Updated list.

Anymore people on the list any closer to a decision?

Looking to tidy up the list


----------



## Scouser (Jan 18, 2015)

Birchy said:



			No need to apologise Anne, keep an eye out for next years :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nexy years?! 

Birchy you are a legend


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 18, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Anymore people on the list any closer to a decision?

Looking to tidy up the list 

Click to expand...

I'm still seriously considering it, birchy. Seems to work well for golf fixtures, just need to check other commitments with HID and work out travel options.

Decision soon!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm definitely out of this Birchy unfortunately.

Shame as last years was a great trip and sure this will be aswell :thup:


----------



## bernix (Jan 22, 2015)

I an not out of it yet. Chances that I will participate are increasing
By when do you need a definite decision?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm still seriously considering it, birchy. Seems to work well for golf fixtures, just need to check other commitments with HID and work out travel options.

Decision soon!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry chaps. After holiday planning with HID it turns out I'm not going to be around that weekend.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 27, 2015)

At Present I hope to play the 2 rounds on the Sunday with ye guys if thats ok .. 

Think we going on holidays the following week but there's an Outside possibility i might squeeze in Druids on the Sat , beautiful course .. 


Give me a heads up when ya need definite confirmation 

Scott if you need deposit or anything let me know..


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			At Present I hope to play the 2 rounds on the Sunday with ye guys if thats ok .. 

Think we going on holidays the following week but there's an Outside possibility i might squeeze in Druids on the Sat , beautiful course .. 


Give me a heads up when ya need definite confirmation 

Scott if you need deposit or anything let me know..
		
Click to expand...

No need for a decision/deposit just yet Bill as your just paying green fees etc.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2015)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 2.Lincoln quaker PAID Â£135.50  FUNBUS
 3.Scouser PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 4.Scouser +1 PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 5.Odvan PAID Â£237.50 FUNBUS
 6.2blue PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 7.Chiefio PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 8.Dave (Barnsley) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 9.Wes (Champ) PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 10.Gregbwfc PAID Â£30 FUNBUS
 11.Liverbirdie PAID FULL FUNBUS*
12.Masterofsouffle
13.Masterofsouffle +1
15.Matt71
16.Matt71+1
18.The hammer (NO ACCOMODATION)
 19.Loz1607
25.Toad
26.Toad +1
27.StuartC
29.Davemc1 
30.Malek988
31.Bladeplayer (Ireland based so Golf only on days to be confirmed) 
32.Fish
34.Cookelad

Updated list.

Still room for anybody else whi is interested :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2015)

Birchy.... You saving for Vegas again.....??  

Me and +1 paid another 50 quid each....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Birchy.... You saving for Vegas again.....??  

Me and +1 paid another 50 quid each....
		
Click to expand...

What 50? 

I remembered that after posting it up but couldnt be bothered editing :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2015)

It's a good job we trust you......


----------



## Birchy (Apr 12, 2015)

Balance for this is due on the 17th April according to a recent email so can folks get money into me as soon as possible.

Might be able to get a bit of extra time but not too much so can people contact me asap :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 12, 2015)

What was the total again... Can't remember what it ended as and cba looking through this post lol


----------



## Birchy (Apr 12, 2015)

Scouser said:



			What was the total again... Can't remember what it ended as and cba looking through this post lol
		
Click to expand...

Â£330 mate :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 12, 2015)

Sound +1 owes 130 I owe 250 I think look at for 380 hitting your account... It best go on the favourite

Oh and just confirm that it is still in June as the original instructions were a month before lol


----------



## Birchy (Apr 12, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Sound +1 owes 130 I owe 250 I think look at for 380 hitting your account... It best go on the favourite

Oh and just confirm that it is still in June as the original instructions were a month before lol
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate its still June the same dates lol.

Them numbers are correct and add up to the spread sheet figures :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 12, 2015)

Sound money should have hit your account


----------



## Birchy (Apr 12, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Sound money should have hit your account
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate, fully paid up for golf now. Cheers cocker :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 12, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got it mate, fully paid up for golf now. Cheers cocker :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Errrr and lodging.... And some food??  Possibly??


----------



## Birchy (Apr 12, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Errrr and lodging.... And some food??  Possibly??
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course, you know the drill lol


----------



## Scouser (Apr 12, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Yes of course, you know the drill lol
		
Click to expand...

I only go for the accommodation and the food... Lol and the views... Certainly don't go for the golf lol


----------



## 2blue (Apr 12, 2015)

Â£300 smackers winging your way Scott. You should also have got Â£60, back in 3rd March, from me, for Chiefi0....   did you??
Hope you have a good time at Alwoodley....  have been on there a couple of times recently with Mark & its in very good nick.....   as is Seaton for those who want another opportunity the following Sat.... All the best


----------



## 2blue (Apr 14, 2015)

Scott..... as you gone AWOL??:blah:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2015)

2blue said:



			Scott..... as you gone AWOL??:blah:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I heard something about another trip to Vegas......?!?!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 14, 2015)

2blue said:



			Scott..... as you gone AWOL??:blah:
		
Click to expand...

Dave,

He now has a proper job where he has to work :rofl:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 14, 2015)

2blue said:



			Scott..... as you gone AWOL??:blah:
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure he got that payment mate as that was for alwoodley this Sunday.  

Scott I will send payment for my 3 either Wednesday or Thursday.  I owe 875 total right?


----------



## 2blue (Apr 14, 2015)

Proper job......  of yes of course....  I can almost remember those days, Glyn



Cheifi0 said:



			Pretty sure he got that payment mate as that was for alwoodley this Sunday.  

Scott I will send payment for my 3 either Wednesday or Thursday.  I owe 875 total right?
		
Click to expand...

Ah...  thanks Josh....  I'd thought it'd show on Mega Ireland monies...  that explains it.Ta :thup:
Good luck on Sunday.....  good round waiting at Seaton if you dinna :thup:
AND.....  how the hell did you get Robin to agree....
H4H Challenge Josh 19.0 vs Fish 20.7


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2015)

2blue said:



			AND.....  how the hell did you get Robin to agree....
H4H Challenge Josh 19.0 vs Fish 20.7  

Click to expand...

He'll have a few months head start on me now, gives me more of an incentive to get better quickly and get back on my horse.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			He'll have a few months head start on me now, gives me more of an incentive to get better quickly and get back on my horse.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck Robin :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			He'll have a few months head start on me now, gives me more of an incentive to get better quickly and get back on my horse.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry Robin  I aint pulling up any trees at the minute.  Hopefully you have a speedy recovery.  All the best.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Pretty sure he got that payment mate as that was for alwoodley this Sunday.  

Scott I will send payment for my 3 either Wednesday or Thursday.  I owe 875 total right?
		
Click to expand...

I did mate and yes thats bob on 875 balance left for all 3 of you guys :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 17, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I did mate and yes thats bob on 875 balance left for all 3 of you guys :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok Bud sent that through this morning.  Thanks for all the organising, appreciate it.  See you on Sunday.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 17, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Ok Bud sent that through this morning.  Thanks for all the organising, appreciate it.  See you on Sunday.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yippeee....  :whoo: ...... so that's the 'Youth Club' Bus full again. :thup:  Just need these guys to get a few qualifiers in!! Enjoy Alwoodley fellas


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2015)

Birchy,

Just sent over my final payment.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy,

Just sent over my final payment.
		
Click to expand...

Do u need anyone to drive the funds with u?  As my licence covers it


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Do u need anyone to drive the funds with u?  As my licence covers it
		
Click to expand...

Just sorting that bit out, hopefully will let you know next week, would be ideal if you could drive as well.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 17, 2015)

No worries drop me a pm for contact details if needed....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			No worries drop me a pm for contact details if needed....
		
Click to expand...

I've booked your buggy at the K club, after seeing how much water is on it.

They made the spec changes, you requested, hope you like it...........


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've booked your buggy at the K club, after seeing how much water is on it.

They made the spec changes, you requested, hope you like it...........






Click to expand...

I won't be reaching any water r


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2015)

Important announcement regarding competitions and room sharing details on its way by the end of the weekend :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Important announcement regarding competitions and room sharing details on its way by the end of the weekend :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Please don't put me in the competitions I will let any side down


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Please don't put me in the competitions I will let any side down
		
Click to expand...

You being serious or joking?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			You being serious or joking? 

Click to expand...

Serious I may only take my putter...


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Serious I may only take my putter...
		
Click to expand...

You cant bring Tom Hanks with you. His name isnt on the list


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			You cant bring Tom Hanks with you. His name isnt on the list 

Click to expand...

Nothing is confidential with you..  Lads jusy so you know birchy has an STD... Peter told me today


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Nothing is confidential with you..  Lads jusy so you know birchy has an STD... Peter told me today
		
Click to expand...

How does Peter know, ive not even told him yet :smirk:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			How does Peter know, ive not even told him yet :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Matt told him


----------



## Odvan (Jun 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Matt told him
		
Click to expand...

Pete doesn't talk to me anymore.

wont even confirm in advance which course we're playing our NWOOM match on.

think he's scared.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Pete doesn't talk to me anymore.

wont even confirm in advance which course we're playing our NWOOM match on.

think he's scared.
		
Click to expand...

Ryder cup course, or druids glen?

I;ll give you the choice, my lovely.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 6, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Pete doesn't talk to me anymore.

wont even confirm in advance which course we're playing our NWOOM match on.

think he's scared.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody wants to talk to you anymore.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ryder cup course, or druids glen?

I;ll give you the choice, my lovely.
		
Click to expand...

you won't my lovely as we haven't done the pairing and courses yet. You will have to do that once the other fixtures are sorted.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nobody wants to talk to you anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Odvan/lincs quaker - you have one bullet..........

Think I'd shoot myself.......


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Odvan/lincs quaker - you have one bullet..........

Think I'd shoot myself.......

Click to expand...

You wouldn't Peter..... Too many other people would  beat u to the trigger


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nobody wants to talk to you anymore.
		
Click to expand...

When do you need my details


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			When do you need my details
		
Click to expand...

Monday I think. Will txt you.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Monday I think. Will txt you.
		
Click to expand...

Sound


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			You wouldn't Peter..... Too many other people would  beat u to the trigger
		
Click to expand...

liverbirdie or odvan with one bullet. 

Choices choices. Will it go through The odd one then onto lb in one hit


----------



## Odvan (Jun 6, 2015)

Blimey, this has turned from arranging an OOM match to murder and/or suicide!

Anyway, first song on the fun bus is "the wheels on the bus go round and round"...

JOIN IN EVERYBODY


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Then ten in a bed and the little one said.... Ooooer


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			you won't my lovely as we haven't done the pairing and courses yet. You will have to do that once the other fixtures are sorted.
		
Click to expand...

I know Birchy very well (good cop) and he will pull rank on you......:ears:


----------



## Junior (Jun 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know Birchy very well (good cop) and he will pull rank on you......:ears:
		
Click to expand...

He will pull what 

Enjoy fellas.  Plenty of pictures.....of the golf, not the other stuff you will get up too


----------



## Scouser (Jun 7, 2015)

I have to say I don't feel there has been much build up to this event... Where is the bantz


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 7, 2015)

Scouser said:



			I have to say I don't feel there has been much build up to this event... Where is the bantz
		
Click to expand...

I wonder why


----------



## Scouser (Jun 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I wonder why 

Click to expand...

I just don't know...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 7, 2015)

Scouser said:



			I just don't know...
		
Click to expand...

I know, I've been told not to tell you. Soz.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I know, I've been told not to tell you. Soz.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2015)

Scouser said:



			I have to say I don't feel there has been much build up to this event... Where is the bantz
		
Click to expand...

Your absolute rubbish and your bird is going to score more points than you.:thup:

The grapevine is saying its off 3/4 this year, you'll be picking up more than a stuey at a finger buffet.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 7, 2015)

Scouser said:



			I have to say I don't feel there has been much build up to this event... Where is the bantz
		
Click to expand...

Bantz is unfashionable these days mate.
You need to grow a big beard and stroke it gently whilst making constructive and meaningful posts :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your absolute rubbish and your bird is going to score more points than you.:thup:

The grapevine is saying its off 3/4 this year, you'll be picking up more than a stuey at a finger buffet.
		
Click to expand...

That's not Bantz.... That's true.... Oh well... I enjoy a nice walk


----------



## Scouser (Jun 7, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Bantz is unfashionable these days mate.
You need to grow a big beard and stroke it gently whilst making constructive and meaningful posts :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I am not a regular anymore as you know so I am out of touch with all this


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 7, 2015)

Eagerly awaiting the draw and format here.  I like to keep taunts and slurs for when we are face to face but I reckon that the trophy will be staying in Yorkshire again.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 7, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Eagerly awaiting the draw and format here.  I like to keep taunts and slurs for when we are face to face but I reckon that the trophy will be staying in Yorkshire again. 

Click to expand...

Obviously still a bandit then... Hahah


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 8, 2015)

If there is still room il meet up with ye guys on Sunday for a game r 2  . Where are ye on Sunday ? Carton ? 
Was hoping to make the Monday but guy i work with needs it off so may work monday


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			If there is still room il meet up with ye guys on Sunday for a game r 2  . Where are ye on Sunday ? Carton ? 
Was hoping to make the Monday but guy i work with needs it off so may work monday
		
Click to expand...

I think we are in the morning, not sure the afternoon, either Druids or K club.

Glyn or Birchy can confirm.

Good to see you head along though, Bill.:thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 8, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Obviously still a bandit then... Hahah
		
Click to expand...

He's been throwing tournaments all year just to retain the trophy!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think we are in the morning, not sure the afternoon, either Druids or K club.

Glyn or Birchy can confirm.

Good to see you head along though, Bill.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Peter , yea hope to play both rounds Sunday , sure we see later when either of the lads are on ,


----------



## 2blue (Jun 9, 2015)

Are we paying cash for the buggies? Just wondering how much we'll need in Euros....  any ideas??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

2blue said:



			Are we paying cash for the buggies? Just wondering how much we'll need in Euros....  any ideas??
		
Click to expand...

Think it will be Euros, dave, but Glyn said he'd get us a mega-deal anyway, so should only be about a tenner each per person.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 9, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Thanks Peter , yea hope to play both rounds Sunday , sure we see later when either of the lads are on ,
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bill.

Its Carton house we are playing Sunday all day. We have 12 playing so we have 3 tee times booked so what I will do is request an extra tee time and see what they come up with :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 9, 2015)

Righto chompers its time to announce the competitions 

The overall championship will be best 5 from 6 stableford of 7/8ths handicap.

There is also a team competition Ryder cup style. The Captains are Liverbirdie & Lincoln quaker and they have picked their teams :-

*Team Liverbirdie*
Peter
AndyW
Wes
2blue Dave
Matt
Nic

*Team Glyn*
Glyn
Scott
Josh
Cash John
Barnsley Dave
Scouser

Saturday 13th June - Druids glen - Singles matchplay

Sunday 14th June - Carton house (OMeara) - Betterball pairs
Sunday 14th June - Carton house (Monty) - Russian stableford

Monday 15th June - Carton house (Monty) - Singles matchplay
Monday 15th June - K Club (Smurfit) - Betterball pairs

Tuesday 16th June - K Club (Palmer) - Singles matchplay

There will be prizes each day for every comp and also a nearest the pin for each round. Competition entry is Â£20 per person for the whole trip.

The team event winners will get lunch bought for them on the last day by the opposing team


----------



## Birchy (Jun 9, 2015)

The draw for day one has also been made :-

Peter vs Glyn
AndyW vs Birchy
Wes vs Josh
2blue vs Cash John
Matt vs Barnsley Dave
Nic vs Scouser

Game on


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 9, 2015)

Interesting.  Ramping up the sibling rivalry.  Been watching Crossfields course logs to whet the appetite.  Bring it on.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 9, 2015)

Scouser vs 'his bird'....

Please, please, please. If there's a God...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Righto chompers its time to announce the competitions 

The overall championship will be best 5 from 6 stableford of 7/8ths handicap.

There is also a team competition Ryder cup style. The Captains are Liverbirdie & Lincoln quaker and they have picked their teams :-

*Team Liverbirdie*
Peter
AndyW
Wes
2blue Dave
Matt
Nic

*Team Glyn*
Glyn
Scott
Josh
Cash John
Barnsley Dave
Scouser

Saturday 13th June - Druids glen - Singles matchplay

Sunday 14th June - Carton house (OMeara) - Betterball pairs
Sunday 14th June - Carton house (Monty) - Russian stableford

Monday 15th June - Carton house (Monty) - Singles matchplay
Monday 15th June - K Club (Smurfit) - Betterball pairs

Tuesday 16th June - K Club (Palmer) - Singles matchplay

There will be prizes each day for every comp and also a nearest the pin for each round. Competition entry is Â£20 per person for the whole trip.

The team event winners will get lunch bought for them on the last day by the opposing team 

Click to expand...

Well you said picked, I picked 5 of them, and sitting there in the bottom of the slurry pit was a rolled up bit of papyrus with the name "Matt" on it.............

How can us elite amateurs play matchplay and try to get stableford points, different games, my god.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 9, 2015)

Birchy said:



			The draw for day one has also been made :-

Peter vs Glyn
AndyW vs Birchy
Wes vs Josh
2blue vs Cash John
Matt vs Barnsley Dave
Nic vs Scouser

Game on 

Click to expand...

That's a right fix u gang of....


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hi Bill.

Its Carton house we are playing Sunday all day. We have 12 playing so we have 3 tee times booked so what I will do is request an extra tee time and see what they come up with :thup:
		
Click to expand...

thanks mate, but  if it makes things aquward in any way  tee time wise don't worry bout it , il pop up n meet ye for lunch or something


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Scouser vs 'his bird'....

Please, please, please. If there's a God...
		
Click to expand...

Haha I'd love to be in that 4 ball seeing scousers face as his bird hands him a dog licence....... :rofl:


Woof Woof scouser


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2015)

Scouser said:



			That's a right fix u gang of....
		
Click to expand...

When your bird beats you again, I'd find the nearest lake and throw your gear in it and give up :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 9, 2015)

Scouser said:



			That's a right fix u gang of....
		
Click to expand...

You asked to play in same group every round.

That means you are now going to be playing against her every round too :rofl:

Nic 6 Scouser 0 :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			When your bird beats you again, I'd find the nearest lake and throw your gear in it and give up :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thats twice he'll be in the same lake then.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2015)

Birchy said:



			You asked to play in same group every round.

That means you are now going to be playing against her every round too :rofl:

Nic 6 Scouser 0 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Haha I've heard she's already fed up playing him, like taking sweets off kids she said.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats twice he'll be in the same lake then.
		
Click to expand...

Consistency is his forte


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 9, 2015)

Birchy said:



			You asked to play in same group every round.

That means you are now going to be playing against her every round too :rofl:

Nic 6 Scouser 0 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Birchy he is on our side.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy he is on our side.
		
Click to expand...

Scouser there is a "position" in football called a water-carrier.

You could never play this role, as I've never seen you carry water............

Bom, bom,bom.........


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scouser there is a "position" in football called a water-carrier.

You could never play this role, as I've never seen you carry water............

Bom, bom,bom.........

Click to expand...

You've sold me right up the river with him haven't you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

lincoln quaker said:



			you've sold me right up the river with him haven't you?
		
Click to expand...

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You've sold me right up the river with him haven't you?
		
Click to expand...

He's used to looking in rivers for his balls, he'll come in handy


----------



## Scouser (Jun 9, 2015)

I tell my kids to ignore all the knob of this world and they will go away...  Wonder if it actually works...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2015)

Scouser said:



			I tell my kids to ignore all the knob of this world and they will go away...  Wonder if it actually works...
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You've sold me right up the river with him haven't you?
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean, he's lethal..............................with a ball retriever in his hand.:whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			What do you mean, he's lethal..............................with a ball retriever in his hand.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

He's even had it regripped :smirk:


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 10, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			He's even had it regripped :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

No wonder, most used club in the bag....... 

Have a great time Gents, very jealous :thup:


----------



## chellie (Jun 11, 2015)

Sure you'll all have a great time and looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## Scouser (Jun 11, 2015)

chellie said:



			Sure you'll all have a great time and looking forward to hearing all about it

Click to expand...

Peter won't he's the losing captain


----------



## 2blue (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone know the tee times we have for each day....  save me trawling thro the thread


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 12, 2015)

2blue said:



			Anyone know the tee times we have for each day....  save me trawling thro the thread
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Will txt you in a few mins


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes. Will txt you in a few mins
		
Click to expand...

same here


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			same here
		
Click to expand...

Done

All packed ready to go. Minibus is just about to be fuelled up. 

Cans of energy drinks next to be purchased.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Done

All packed ready to go. Minibus is just about to be fuelled up. 

Cans of energy drinks next to be purchased.
		
Click to expand...

Have you had a rough estimate what time you think we will get to Druids Glen?


----------



## Odvan (Jun 12, 2015)

Glyn, I need a wee.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Glyn, I need a wee.
		
Click to expand...

What times are the afternoon cat-naps scheduled for.......


----------



## 2blue (Jun 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			What times are the afternoon cat-naps scheduled for.......
		
Click to expand...

'cat-naps'......  are they like canapÃ©s ?? but with mussy peas


----------



## Scouser (Jun 13, 2015)

And now to post in the correct thread 
... On the ferry and Peter is going asleep...finally 3 hours of peace


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 13, 2015)

Scouser said:



			And now to post in the correct thread 
... On the ferry and Peter is going asleep...finally 3 hours of peace
		
Click to expand...

Can you swim?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 14, 2015)

Any update on scores?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Any update on scores?
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a delay on that.  The team have only finished working out Ian's nett score.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Bit of a delay on that.  The team have only finished working out Ian's nett score.

View attachment 15694

Click to expand...

I heard even Carol Vorderman couldn't do that :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow!

What a few days we had and stunning weather to match. Not going to write up stuff at this time, half the party will still be on the road so will let everyone get their beauty sleep before the ribbing begins.....there's plenty of it!!!!! However, some snippets.....

I checked behind my couch and it's all clear although I'll look again in the morning .

Wet ball count was huge although no exact numbers can be clarified.

Alan Partridge (absolutely priceless).

One of the funniest moments and quotes I will possibly ever see and hear on a golf course came from our beloved scouser on the Smurfit course. Utter genius. 

Boarded ferry (home) with 7 minutes to spare.

Got off ferry and ran out of diesel within 400yrds, still port side. (Drivers fault..)

Both captains utterly useless. Twins not so.

Best steak in the whole wild world and American designed courses are crap.....

Mother and daughter combo (abreast...)

5 euro's. "Am I legally obliged"....... (Fight, fight, fight)

Cryptic at this stage of course (there's loads more) and maybe some will become public knowledge.....but perhaps most won't.

Oh aye, haven't mentioned the courses yet. Well, I'm sure this thread will continue a wee while yet and opinion was almost divided but I think the Mongomery won it for its golfing design and requirements whilst the back 9's at Druids Glen and the Palmer course won the most picturesque and scenic.

Birchy, top, top stuff once again mate. Glyn, everybody hates you. Apart from Jon.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 17, 2015)

Have you dropped your football club for a pic of Glynn handing you cash and a Guinness?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 17, 2015)

Odvan said:



			One of the funniest moments and quotes I will possibly ever see and hear on a golf course came from our beloved scouser on the Smurfit course. Utter genius.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if that is the best ever comment... The pencil / elephant comment is still apparently legendary and got a mention on this your... Poor Scott witnessed both so will leave it up to him


Before I forget a big big thank you to all who organised it and played in my group. 

And finally a big thank you to Glyn who covered my room service.... I don't care what u say he's a top bloke lol (let me know what I owe glyn) 

And finally will the Yorkshire crew get proper handicaps for next year please!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2015)

Just so you all get the bigger picture:-


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just so you all get the bigger picture:-






Click to expand...

From one balls up to another

:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 17, 2015)

Birchy said:



			From one balls up to another

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2015)

For balance, he done us proud with his jockeying. Top lad!:thup:

Oo, that picture slipped in again.....


----------



## Odvan (Jun 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just so you all get the bigger picture:-






Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			For balance, he done us proud with his jockeying. Top lad!:thup:

Oo, that picture slipped in again.....






Click to expand...


Not on my screen it didn't.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 18, 2015)

Great trip...  well worth the requirement to sleep at every opportunity...

Many thanks to everyone involved in the setting up & running of the event....  & particularly Glyn for getting us there &, just, back...  top job done!!

Too many golfing high-lights to go through, but one of the most notable, non-golfing achievements was getting John to say, on the subject of immigration, "I'm not going to talk to you about it anymore!!"......   I was gutted.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow, 

What a trip, shame about the golf


----------



## Odvan (Jun 18, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wow, 

What a trip, shame about the golf 

Click to expand...

This detailed post reminded me of your golf.

A limited contribution.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 18, 2015)

Odvan said:



			This detailed post reminded me of your golf.

A limited contribution.
		
Click to expand...

2 mins for your reply? Even I am shocked at the level of stalking.

More detailed post later when I have time as I am busy at the minute


----------



## Odvan (Jun 18, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			2 mins for your reply? Even I am shocked at the level of stalking.

More detailed post later when I have time as I am busy at the minute 

Click to expand...

3 minutes for yours? What's up, did you pop out to the putting green to do some work....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2015)

Where's the full write ups guys, I need a laugh!!


----------



## 2blue (Jun 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Where's the full write ups guys, I need a laugh!!
		
Click to expand...

That needs some one with a lot of time on their hands....  dont think its going to happen stu. Suffice to say we had a rite gud time....  & Glyn got us home safe n sound


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 21, 2015)

Scouser said:



			I don't know if that is the best ever comment... The pencil / elephant comment is still apparently legendary and got a mention on this your... Poor Scott witnessed both so will leave it up to him


Before I forget a big big thank you to all who organised it and played in my group. 

And finally a big thank you to Glyn who covered my room service.... I don't care what u say he's a top bloke lol (let me know what I owe glyn) 

And finally will the Yorkshire crew get proper handicaps for next year please!
		
Click to expand...

I thought been from Yorkshire was handicap enough!  I just want to add my thanks to the organisers for all there stellar effort on organising the trip.  Especially Glyn who did all the driving (even though you wouldn't let Ian near the wheel)  All the courses were very enjoyable but the one that surprised me the most was the Monty at Carton House as I hadn't heard much about it before we went.  The Smurfit course was also a great lay out, just in need of a little TLC.  Suffice to say that the White Rose triumphed in Ireland and the cup is staying in Gods own country.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 21, 2015)

are we doing FRANCE next year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 21, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			are we doing FRANCE next year.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 21, 2015)

Right,

guess I had better do a brief review of the Ireland trip.

well after driving though the night from lincolnshire to Leeds, Bolton and Liverpool,  via the ferry and some irish country roads we arrived to a sunny Druids glen, found the course very nice played it from the sensible tees and although I chomped it around still enjoyed the course a lot, the par 3s are all stunners, the 18th is a cracking finishing hole as well, did find the presentation of the course could have been a little better.

onward to the hotel and the Hotel was cracking, rooms very good and the breakfast the next day was awesome. 

Then a short drive to the next course and that was the o Meara at carton house and what a cracking course that is,really enjoyed it and some really good holes, plenty of room to thrash the driver about but you need to put well to make a score, the distance between greens and tees killed the people that didn't buggy in the morning, glad I chose the buggy option, the halfway house was one of the best I have ever been to, that chilli chicken wrap was very moreish, the course was really in good condition as well.

afternoon was the Montgomerie course at carton house and this is described as an inland links, lots of tough pot bunkers and if your not on your game it's very easy to rack up a cricket score, greens very firm and fast, I think a fair few of the group had this course as their favourite, I know John did but as it was the only course he played well all week this was always going to be the one

Interesting check in at carton house as they hadn't booked us in, thankfully they had 6 rooms available so panic over. I thought the rooms at carton house were very average.

Played the Montgomerie course again the next day (well I didn't as I needed a rest)

Then it was short drive to the K Club and we enjoyed a late round on the smurfit course, not before a few detours with the minibus as the bridge across the river was way to small for the bus to fit on, really enjoyed the course as it had some cracking holes, presentation of the course was good but shame about the bunkers as they needed a good rake.

rooms at the k club I thought was fantastic, a real nice apartment for 4 to share, that would have been great for the full 3 nights.

and then it was to the Ryder cup palmer course at the K Club to finish,  the layout of the course was good, interesting holes but I wasn't overawed like I thought I would be.

a mad dash to the ferry straight after playing then onto the ferry and the we had to have a nice wait at Holyhead docks after getting off whilst we found some minibus energy drink.

got home at 2.15am and have been exhausted since,never have I lost some many golf balls in one week and played so appalling but I loved every minute of the trip, wouldn't do 36 two days on the bounce again.

well done to chiefio for winning and wes 2nd and Dave 3rd some good scores by all you lads. Well done to all the other winners as well can't remember who won what but I do remember liverbirdie won zilch.

well done to my team for beating Liverbirdies guaranteed whitewash team, it just shows never underestimate the underdog. Even with goat track this is the worst  course i have ever played on John , scouser and me on a team we still marched onto victory.

and a special mention to odvan for winning his Â£10 bet against someone who has forgot how to play golf and scored so bad all week, your smugness won't last long. 

Cant believe how lucky we was with the weather as we had 4 days of no rain at all.

All in all I drove 800 miles, babysat 10 people for 4days and played crap but what a great trip, thanks to all that went and next year at trump promises to be another cracker.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2015)

Glyn 

You say u baby sat 10 people.... Who was the other that was old enough to take care of themselves.... 


Hilight of the trip for me was Peter having the cheek to ask his room mate to bring him breakfast in bed on the final day.... What a @#Â£&Â³Â£


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 21, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Glyn 

You say u baby sat 10 people.... Who was the other that was old enough to take care of themselves.... 


Hilight of the trip for me was Peter having the cheek to ask his room mate to bring him breakfast in bed on the final day.... What a @#Â£&Â³Â£
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha birchy was the only other that didn't need a babysitter lol.

nice change of signature by the way.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ha ha birchy was the only other that didn't need a babysitter lol.

nice change of signature by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


Birchy Just needed my pick ups haha


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 21, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Glyn 

You say u baby sat 10 people.... Who was the other that was old enough to take care of themselves.... 


Hilight of the trip for me was Peter having the cheek to ask his room mate to bring him breakfast in bed on the final day.... What a @#Â£&Â³Â£
		
Click to expand...


Haha why have a dog and bark yourself :rofl:

More importantly how many times did your bird beat you?


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 21, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:





Click to expand...

thought it was muted when the IRELAND one was being arranged we could go to FRANCE cheaper,no worries.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 21, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			thought it was muted when the IRELAND one was being arranged we could go to FRANCE cheaper,no worries.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you haven't seen next years trump trip thread then?


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 21, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I take it you haven't seen next years trump trip thread then?
		
Click to expand...

sorry i havnt will have a look,not a great lover of links golf though


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2015)

Any photos for the magazine copy fellas? Thanks Tiger


----------

